# Greetings from Belgium



## GrandJojo (Nov 12, 2015)

Dear Brethren,
I am a Past Master from a Lodge of the Regular Grand Lodge of Belgium, and I greet you well.
Yours fraternally,


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 13, 2015)

Greetings from England


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 13, 2015)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## STETSON (Nov 14, 2015)

Greetings from Texas & Mexico


----------



## Roy_ (Nov 16, 2015)

In that case I know your current GM. 

Irregular greetings from the Netherlands.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 21, 2015)

Greetings. I spent a great evening once walking the streets of Brussels while waiting on the morning train back to Amsterdam.


----------



## Joel Avalos (Nov 27, 2015)

Greetings from Texas.


----------



## Emjaysmash (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------

